

Work on a project. Find a co-founder.  - andyangelos
http://2011.socialdevcampchicago.com/find-a-co-founder/

======
eggbrain
If you don't have friends that can be your cofounders, these events really are
the next best thing. You can immediately see who is interesting, who works
hard, and who just talks a lot.

------
casemorton
Interesting article. I've heard of future partners meeting during Startup
weekends, and this seems like another great place for new ideas and like-
minded individuals.

------
rishi
It makes a ton of sense to find co-founders at Hackathons.

Lots of startup teams find each other at previous jobs or when working on a
school project.

------
chigoodrich
Gotta say that you really get to know whether you want to work with someone
after going through a hackathon with them. Would be a great standard interview
process!

